# Do your floors need restoring after the holidays ?



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Services:

Dry Cleaning Special19.95 per room ( 3 room min). Recommended for lightly soiled carpet.

20% off to forum members on following services:

Carpet Cleaning with Rotovac and Powerful Truckmount

Tile / Grout Cleaning ( Grout staining and sealing available)

Wood Floor Recoating. Great for wood floors that do not need refinishing..... We remove light scratches and recoat your floor bringing back the shine

Upholstery Cleaning

Give us a call for a free estimate 850-529-1335

residential and commercial

iicrc certified


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

For you newer members, or older ones who missed the posts, he's done many jobs for forum members, with GREAT feed back. My wife was lobbying for new carpet (yes we have one of those "do it yourself" type shampooers), and I figured what the heck, give Accutech a try. Results: ........happy wife......carpet looks like new again......lots of $$$$$ saved....problem solved!


----------

